# UCLA Film School Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA



## Chris W

According to data from our Application Tracker the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for UCLA TFT (School of Theater, Film and Television) are the following:














 UCLA TFT - Production/Directing (M.F.A.)


	 					The UCLA Master of Fine Arts degree in production with an emphasis in directing is a three- to four-year program designed to develop artists in film..
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Questions: 1
Category: California







UCLA TFT - Production/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






20%

Admitted
27   out of   135   Admitted



10%

Waitlisted
13   out of   135   Waitlisted



70%

*Not Admitted*
95   out of   135   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



UCLA - Directing/Film Production

*FilmSchool.org UCLA Acceptance Rate:* 24% (28 out of 116 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.27
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 30
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 20
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 5














 UCLA TFT - Producers Program (M.F.A.)


	 					The Producers Program at the UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television is a two-year Master of Fine Arts degree in Film and Television designed for
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016
Category: California







UCLA TFT - Producers Program (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






35%

Admitted
18   out of   52   Admitted



2%

Waitlisted
1   out of   52   Waitlisted



63%

*Not Admitted*
33   out of   52   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



UCLA - Producers Program

*FilmSchool.org UCLA Acceptance Rate:* 29% (13 out of 45 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.05
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 23
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 5
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 25














 UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)


	 					The two-year Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting program encourages students to concentrate upon the challenge of writing a well-structured story
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California







UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






38%

Admitted
58   out of   152   Admitted



3%

Waitlisted
4   out of   152   Waitlisted



59%

*Not Admitted*
90   out of   152   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



UCLA - Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org UCLA Acceptance Rate:* 36% (48 out of 134 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.8
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 15
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 28
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 17
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Recent application threads:






						UCLA Production/ Directing FALL 2020
					

Hey guys!  I'm stating my college application for UCLA MFA in Production/Directing. They are asking me to write a 2 page treatment for a short film. Can you give me any tips to write it? What kind of stories are they looking for? What do they expect from it? More describing, more interesting...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2020
					

Hi all, new here. I didn't see a thread for this yet so I made one! My name's Priscilla and I'm considering applying to UCLA's Screenwriting program for 2020. I just finished undergrad at the University of San Francisco with a degree in English (creative writing).  Anyone else planning to apply? :)



					www.filmschool.org
				









						UCLA Producer's Program interview 2020
					

Just got the email for the interview yesterday. I was a bit worried as it's the last program I've heard from, so it was pretty exciting!  They provided the questions ahead of time and they're all very film-focused, which is interesting because during my USC and Chapman interviews, we hardly...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

While it's an interview with USC Admissions and not UCLA Admissions... you will still probably find this interview useful:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Sky Zhuang

Is this undergrad or graduate?


----------



## Chris W

Those are graduate stats. Not that many Undergraduate applications have been added to database yet. But here's what we have:

UCLA Undergraduate Film School Applications

Add your Applications to the tracker! More Applications better data.


----------



## Sky Zhuang

Chris W said:


> Those are graduate stats. Not that many Undergraduate applications have been added to database yet. But here's what we have:
> 
> UCLA Undergraduate Film School Applications
> 
> Add your Applications to the tracker! More Applications better data.


Thanks for that. Just purchased for supporting member. Do you know why so few people apply for UCLA TFT Undergrad this year? Only two people appear in 2021's application. Because of the pandemic?


----------



## Chris W

I think it's more that not as many Undergraduate applicants find the site compared to graduate Applicants. I'm trying to change that and get it more visible.


----------



## Sky Zhuang

Yep. Thanks for your contribution... My college counselor told us the reason why UC extended their submission ddl is they have no enough number of people to apply for them... I hope this is true for TFT...


----------



## Chris W

Sky Zhuang said:


> Yep. Thanks for your contribution... My college counselor told us the reason why UC extended their submission ddl is they have no enough number of people to apply for them... I hope this is true for TFT...


Really? That's interesting.


----------



## Sky Zhuang

I'm not sure lol... Some people may change their mind because of the influences of pandemic, but I tend to believe that most of them will not change their decision...


----------

